# Stabilizer Jack Wrench Pain



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Yesterday I had the slide out so I put the jacks down to be safe.
Last night I was closing it up and putting the jacks up with the wrench in the dark.
Make sure you have the wrench on all the way when it is wet out.

The wrench slipped off and smacked the side of my head, needless to say I have my first OB related injury.








Couldn't stop the bleeding for about 15 minutes. But of course I had to finish locking the OB up before I took care of my head.

So fair warning to all, be carefull with the wrench!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Now how did you hit yourself in the head?!? I'm trying to picture this. Very sorry to hear about it, and happy to hear that you got the bleeding stopped!

It sounds like the stabs may need some lubing if it is that hard to turn them?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Ouch! Sorry you got hurt









Thanks for the heads up...guess I'll keep letting dh have that job


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

It just slipped off the nut when I was turning it back towards me and Smack.

I will be using my corless drill for that task from now on.
they are greased up.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Ouch! Sorry to hear that.

So go getcha' an extra wrench...

Cut off the handle and throw it away...

Then stick what's left over in your cordless drill.

Voila ! You'll impress the campers next door with your high speed stabilizers, and retain the normal blood-flow path.


----------



## wingnut (Mar 21, 2005)

Ouch, I didn't like the wrench set up either. I took the OB to a friends shop and we welded a 15/16 nut on each of the jacks. I have a Snap on 3/8 drive 12volt impact gun. I've been carrying this to use with flat tires.







Now all I have to do is hand the impact to my 8 year old, and he runs the jacks down. ( I'm standing behind him)


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

My FIL made a few of these


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Replace the stock stabilizers with some scissor jacks. Much better and they go up/down a lot easier.


----------

